# Churchill Service Upgrade



## The Davy Crockett (May 23, 2014)

From an email I got from VIA:



> Good news! Starting July 1, 2014, our Sleeper class will be replaced by our Sleeper Plus class on the Winnipeg–Churchill route. Meals will also be included in the ticket price.


Here is a link to the Winnipeg - Churchill train's webpages.


----------



## jamesontheroad (May 26, 2014)

My vague recollection is that when I took the Hudson Bay in 2006, it was the only VIA train with sleeper service that didn't include meals in the fare.

Is this just fixing parity in sleeper service across the country? It might encourage more patronage of the dining car, as I recall most of the few other passengers bringing their own food and not paying extra for the meals on my trip.


----------



## caravanman (May 26, 2014)

This is one train ride that is high on my wish list, been looking at it for 7 or 8 years. Gotta be done in the winter! I hope the fares don't rise too much with the extra meal options.

Ed


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 26, 2014)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> My vague recollection is that when I took the Hudson Bay in 2006, it was the only VIA train with sleeper service that didn't include meals in the fare.


Meals on the Ocean are only included when Sleeper Plus Class is offered during the summer and fall. In regular sleeper year ‘round.....you pay extra for meals. And when the Chaleur ran.....you also paid extra for meals when travelling in Sleeper.
It's only on the Canadian where meals are regularly included for sleeper passengers.


----------



## Anderson (May 28, 2014)

This is a strange move IMHO...not the least because this train tends to be rather a footnote in VIA's system. It feels like the equivalent of UP deciding to promote a Wyoming-bound local in 1969.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 28, 2014)

Anderson said:


> This is a strange move IMHO...not the least because this train tends to be rather a footnote in VIA's system. It feels like the equivalent of UP deciding to promote a Wyoming-bound local in 1969.


Maybe VIA is going after the Eco-Tourism market. Churchill is the “Polar Bear Capital” And it’s not the first time VIA promoted the Churchill run…..a couple of years ago they even ran a “Park Car”

They have to run the train anyway as part of their remote service obligation so might be looking to maximize the revenue.


----------



## fairviewroad (May 28, 2014)

Yeah, the upgraded service is all about the polar bear tourists. And the cost of flying to Churchill is pretty steep, so if you have the time, the train

is probably competes cost-wise. I'd imagine a lot of the sleeping accommodations are sold to package tour groups, so the extra amenities are simply

tacked on to the cost of the tour, and those people are probably not as cost-sensitive as someone just needing transportation.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (May 29, 2014)

I heard on my last trip on the Canadian that upgrades are coming to the Jasper/Prince Rupert service as well. A Panorama Car - with "at seat" food service - is being added.

Plus, I also was told by someone from VIA's Montreal HQ that there is an effort underway to replace the microwaves on the Ocean Dining Cars with convection/steam ovens so that the days of "Nuke, Flip, Serve and Run" meals would be a thing of the past.

When you look at these, and the new Deluxe Sleeper service on the Canadian, it sure looks like VIA is focusing on maximazing revenue by going after affluent tourists - especially ones from overseas.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 29, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Plus, I also was told by someone from VIA's Montreal HQ that there is an effort underway to replace the microwaves on the Ocean Dining Cars with convection/steam ovens so that the days of "Nuke, Flip, Serve and Run" meals would be a thing of the past.


 Perhaps this will be a “better” convection over……but they use convection ovens on the Ocean now…..meals are not “Nuked” in a microwave. 

I’ve been eating meals in the Ren Diners for 10 years now and have found the lunch and dinners offered to be just fine but I do find the breakfast options lacking……especially bacon and eggs. Also the inability to grill a steak!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (May 29, 2014)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Perhaps this will be a “better” convection over……but they use convection ovens on the Ocean now…..meals are not “Nuked” in a microwave.


While the ovens they use now are convection ovens - they are _microwave_ convection ovens.

My apologies for not being clearer. The term 'convection oven' is misleading, as it only means the oven has a fan in it, while the heat source for cooking can be microwaves, or more 'traditional' heat sources like natural gas, electric heating elements, etc.

It is my understanding that the possible new convection ovens for the Ocean use traditional heat and also have the ability to to cook using steam.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 30, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> NS VIA Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps this will be a “better” convection over……but they use convection ovens on the Ocean now…..meals are not “Nuked” in a microwave.
> ...


 If the oven is in microwave mode……tin containers can’t be used......They can only be used if the oven is in convection mode and that's how the meals were heated when the Ren Diners were first introduced.






[/size]

I’m certainly not an oven expert and that is how we were shown. I believe that’s how meals are also prepared in the club galleys on the VIA-1 (Business Class) cars


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 5, 2014)

NS VIA Fan said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > NS VIA Fan said:
> ...


Nice info!

I'm no oven expert either, and this would explain why meals on the Rens were once better than they are now. The crew on The Ocean said that the starch, protien and veggies use to be heated separately, so it would seems that they must have used the non-microwave setting for some or all of the meals at that time. Alas, this is no longer done - according to the crew, the article this spring in TRAINS magazine on the threat to The Ocean, and my own experience. Hopefully what I heard on The Canadian in May is true and food service will be upgraded soon with new equipment, food and menus.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 5, 2014)

Must be a recent change…..as recently as March meals were still being heated the ‘old way’….. or perhaps you experienced a car with a malfunctioning unit and the reason they are now being replaced.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 5, 2014)

Actually I rode it in March.

Here is the quote from TRAINS magazine:



> "...the menu offered only a few overpriced microwave choices at each meal, including perhaps the worst omelet ever served in a dining car."


At any rate, I've written to VIA with the question. I'll post their response here.


----------



## montezume (Jun 7, 2014)

Service to Churchill is cancelled until further notice.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 12, 2014)

So I heard back from VIA about how the food on The Ocean is heated!

Here is what I wrote:



> Hi,
> I hope you can help me settle a friendly disagreement. Are the current meals on The Ocean served in the dining car heated with microwaves or are they heated in a conventional oven?
> 
> Thanks,
> [TDC]



Here is a copy of their response:



> Good afternoon,
> 
> The meals on the Ocean are heated in a convection oven.
> 
> ...



Boy THAT answer was a big help, :lol: VIA should be commended for perfecting the perfect non-answer! 

I'm writing back to them for clarification...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 12, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> So I heard back from VIA about how the food on The Ocean is heated!
> 
> Here is what I wrote:
> 
> ...


Scott:That answer is clearer than the corp speak we get from Amtrak! LOL (those wild and kooky Canuks!)


----------

